# Keyboard and DRI problems with Thinkpad T41 (All solved!)

## Illissius

I bought a nice little Thinkpad T41 a few days ago, and I'm having trouble with some things. These are:

1) DRI. It just doesn't work, no matter what I try (the various guides in the documentation, for instance). I can't tell why.

 *Quote:*   

> $ glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> direct rendering: No
> 
> 

 

Xorg.0.log contains this snippet, which may or may not help to identify the problem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
> 
> (II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
> ...

 

I have AIGLX enabled -- I'm not sure if this affects anything.

(Update: This has been solved. Scroll down.)

(2) Every time I start X after the first, it starts in 640x480 while complaining in the log that no such mode as "1024x768" exists, until I reboot. Specifying HorizSync and VertRefresh or not doing so doesn't seem to make any difference. After looking at man radeon, I tried setting "MonitorLayout" "LVDS" in case it thought a CRT was connected (there isn't), to no effect, and "PanelSize" "1024x768", which filled the screen with garble and static.

(Update: This is also solved.)

(3) The arrow keys and Insert, Delete, Home, End, Page Up, and Page Down keys don't work, and some of them do other strange things -- for instance, Page Up prints a backslash, Page Down brings up a context menu, and the up arrow launches gnome-panel-screenshot. I tried various permutations of the kbd and keyboard driver, with Option "XkbRules" "xorg" and without, XkbModel pc105 or thinkpad, but again none seem to make any difference. This is only in X -- in the console they work fine.

(Update: Likewise.)

If anyone has some clue how to go about solving any of these, please share. Here's various info which may be useful:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> illissius@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

AGPGART and Intel AGP support are compiled into the kernel, whilst ALSA and DRM are not, and are installed separately (alsa-driver and x11-drm).

----------

## sugar

(1)

I'm working through with someone with a similar problem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509026-highlight-.html

(2)

This seems to be a buggy driver

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508687-highlight-.html

(3)

There is actually a keyboard selector in Desktop -> Preferences

----------

## Illissius

(2)

Okay, I suppose I'll just wait until it randomly goes away during an upgrade down the road. Not a biggie, and at least we know the reason for it.

(3)

That's a good idea, but it doesn't work. No matter which keyboard model I select, the keys still don't work. I also managed to get GNOME complaining about xkb errors; feh.

----------

## Illissius

I managed to get rid of GNOME's xkb complaining by wiping my config and just setting the layouts in xorg.conf instead -- the arrow and home / end key clusters persist in not working, though. One thing I noticed is that currently, with the "keyboard" driver and xorg XkbRules enabled, pressing the up arrow key opens gnome-panel-screenshot -- but with the "kbd" driver and without XkbRules, it doesn't. Page Up prints a slash either way.

This is by far the most annoying issue out of the three (not being able to navigate in text is a mighty pain in the ass), so if anyone has any ideas, they would be appreciated.

----------

## Illissius

Woohoo -- DRI works. The problem, as revealed by LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, was that it was looking for the module in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri, whereas the module was actually in /usr/lib/dri. Nothing a symlink or two couldn't solve.

EDIT -- The 640x480 after restarting X problem has also gone away. This is either because I replaced "MonitorLayout" "LVDS" with "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,NONE", fallout from DRI, or because it's just totally random.

Now if I can only get the damned keyboard to work, I'll call it a success.

----------

## juanignaciosl

Has you "repaired" the keyboard? I got exactly the same problem...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Illissius

No, unfortunately.

So hey, Gentooers, here's your chance to contribute to KOffice 2 development: help me fix my keyboard!  :Laughing: 

----------

## juanignaciosl

I've even tried to downgrade to previous xorg-server stable version, but I was not able to install the suitable version of keyboard drivers, so it didn't worked at all... :-/

----------

## rene80

I had similar problems with my laptop (dell) as you described. The only difference is that I am using KDE instead of GNOME.

The solution in my case was to tweak the keyboard layout (control centre -> regional & a. -> keyboard layout) by choosing the 'us' keymap and the laptop/notebook dell keyboard model.

For the sake of completeness, my xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "us"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys,winkeys"

EndSection

```

----------

## juanignaciosl

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  It's no workaround for my keyboard, it won't wor   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Any other idea? It's beggining to be really serious   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Illissius

Fixed!

Guess what the problem was?

Mouse configuration.

I had copied the section for my MX500, using evdev, straight over from my desktop machine. I never actually connected it to my laptop, just kept the bits in xorg.conf in case I ever needed them. It turns out that /dev/input/event0, which was set as the device for evdev, and on the desktop was the MX500, is actually the laptop's keyboard. This, as it turns out, causes problems.

----------

